# 1939 Colson Tandem



## Brian C (Sep 25, 2014)

I recently purchased a '39 Colson Tandem, which I plan to eventually restore and continue riding.  I'm just trying to get some of the little things fixed, locate parts etc.  
Trying to find a correct headbadge, and having trouble finding axle nuts that thread properly on the New Departure front hub.

I have the original rear saddle and original fenders that will make their way back on the bike eventually.

My other debacle is the fork struts.  After repairing the bent steer tube on the forks, and reassembling the struts don't fit through the brace anymore.  I've seen several different fork/strut configurations on these bikes so I'm just trying to narrow down on what is correct.  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice bike. Unless I'm wrong, I don't think those forks match to those truss rods...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2014)

Should have forks similar to this if those trussrods are correct.


----------



## Brian C (Sep 25, 2014)

here a couple other angles

View attachment 170528







The forks were pretty hammered at one point.  I heated and straightened the steer tube.  Looks like theyre still bent back a bit.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

Were the rods thru the fork bracket when the fork was bent?


----------



## Brian C (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah they were kind of bent to fit and relocated:

The front end was a cobbled up mess






old pic he had of the bike:





sorry about these sideways pics


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 26, 2014)

That is such a cool bike! My wife won't let me ride on a tandem with her ever again .


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2014)

Those trussrods should mount over the axle. Something odd going on here.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 10, 2014)

After looking at some other tandem photos, I'm not sure that this is the original fork.  Most photos show the longer bowed truss rods.  Any insight appreciated, just trying to iron the incorrect/missing items before I eventually repaint it.   Are there any Colson Tandem Gurus?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 12, 2014)

Done some work and located a few pieces:

New tires and rims.  O'hauled hubs. found a headbadge

Still would like to find one of the original type drop stands (double wide), some OG headbadge screws, and any info on saddle resto.  I have the original seats/pans.


----------



## Babyboomerbikes (Oct 13, 2014)

*vw bus*

If Mike Wolfe sees your bus he will freak out..wonderful..oh the bike is nice too.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, but he'll call it a Voteswagen.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 21, 2014)

Wondering if there was any special shorty stems made for the rear handlebars.  Sharper turns get kind or awkward with the reverse stem on the rear.    

Are the headbadge screws specialty screws or could I find new ones that would fit/look correct?

Also located a ND two speed setup that will find its way on this bike as well.


----------



## Brian C (Nov 1, 2014)

Got the 2 speed installed!


----------



## Brian C (Nov 20, 2014)

I think I'd like to find a shorty stem for the rear, like this bike has on it.





Also, I think I'm going to try to locate a fork that is in better condition and has the correct strut braces.  If anyone knows of anything let me know


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 19, 2016)

Brian C said:


> I think I'd like to find a shorty stem for the rear, like this bike has on it.
> 
> View attachment 180805
> 
> ...



Do we know who owns this tandem?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey Brian, great project!
I am no way a guru on these but, the fork is wrong.  Not sure I've ever seen these equipped with the front fork and trussrod guide plate.
The two I'm working on don't have them.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom1968 (Jul 31, 2018)

Brian C said:


> Yeah, but he'll call it a Voteswagen.



How can anyone get.a hold of Mike Wolfe? I have tried a d his stores just blow me off saying he doesn't hunt parts for anyone
  I thought if I told.him to be on the lookout for some Colson parts are I would pick them goi p at.the Nashville.store
  Workers at naskv i'l e.store wouldn't even pass a note to him for what I was looking for. I thought the idea was to buy and  sell and I m a buyer!!!! Sorry to jump on thread but I collect.bikes too and was hoping he would have.or know.whrr I could get.the parts I need.  I fi ar broke down and had a part.machined.  


jd56 said:


> Hey Brian, great project!
> I am no way a guru on these but, the fork is wrong.  Not sure I've ever seen these equipped with the front fork and trussrod guide plate.
> The two I'm working on don't have them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom1968 (Aug 23, 2018)

Brian C said:


> Done some work and located a few pieces:
> 
> New tires and rims.  O'hauled hubs. found a headbadge
> 
> ...



I'll swap you a 1933 colson tantem for the bus    man that is sharp. I bought several of those drop strands on Ebay for my wwhizzers
Of course they are not the colson but they look  exactly the same even with the latch piece to hold it up


----------



## vincev (Aug 23, 2018)

These came on mine..............I have had two with the same truss bars........


----------



## jd56 (Aug 23, 2018)

As always, I'm wrong again.
Thanks Vince







vincev said:


> These came on mine..............I have had two with the same truss bars........
> View attachment 857086
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Aug 23, 2018)

jd56 said:


> As always, I'm wrong again.
> Thanks Vince
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



You may be correct JD,I dont know if mine had ever been changed.I know nothing about these except they are cool bikes.I had another one and sold it,Wish I would have kept it.


----------



## Brian C (Dec 2, 2018)

Resurrecting a thread.    Is there any references on paint colors/codes.   I plan on repainting this bike mainly red with black darts and accents and probably pin striped in white or silver.   Just trying to have a starting point for the red color that I use.


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Dec 5, 2018)




----------

